# لمحة عن أجهزة الـ TeleMedicine



## فتنة الروح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

سأتحدث في هذه المقالة بشكل مبسط عن أجهزة المراقبة الطبية عن بعد TeleMedicine 
هذه المقالة من إعدادي , و أرجو ذكر المصدر في حال النقل 









تعرف الـ Telemedicine بأنها تقنية تؤمن تقديم الرعاية الطبية أو المعالجة للمرضى عن بعد و ذلك عن طريق تسخير تكنولوجيا الاتصالات و الهندسة الطبية و الطب لهذا الغرض . و هي كلمة مؤلفة من مقطعين الأول Tele و هي كلمة يونانية الأصل تعني بعيد , و الثاني Medicine و تعني الطب .
أما الـ Wireless Telemedicine و التي هي أحد فروع الـ Telemedicine تستخدم تكنولوجيا أجهزة الهاتف المحمولة mobile Telecommunication و تكنولوجيا الوسائط المتعددة multimedia Technologies بهدف تأمين المراقبة الطبية للمريض , و غالباً ما تستخدم هذه التقنية الأقمار الصناعية Satellites لتحديد موقع المريض عن طريق نظام تحديد المواقع العالمية ( الـ GPS ) بهدف تحديد موقع المريض في الحالات الطارئة لتأمين الرعاية الصحية له بأسرع وقت ممكن . و يجب أن تضمن هذه التقنية نقل المعلومات بالزمن الحقيقي real time .


نماذج تم تطويرها في مجال الـ Telemedicine :

1- LifeGuard :






تم تطويره من قبل NASA , و هو نظام محمول و خفيف الوزن يؤمن المراقبة بالزمن الحقيقي لعدة بارامترات حيوية في جسم الإنسان كعدد نبضات القلب و إشارة القلب ECG و ضغط الدم و معدل التنفس و درجة حرارة جسم الإنسان . إن الحساسات التي تلتقط الإشارات الحيوية السابقة تتصل مع النظام بواسطة أسلاك , ليتم بعد ذلك إرسال بيانات هذه الإشارات إلى محطة مراقبة حيث يقوم الأطباء بمراقبة الإشارات الحيوية الواصلة إلى هذه المحطة .

2- Vitaphone 2300 (Cardio Phone) :






هو نظام مبتكر تم تطويره من قبل Vitaphone الألمانية , يؤمن هذا النظام التقاط إشارة القلب بواسطة ثلاثة الكترودات موجودة على الوجه الخلفي لجهاز الموبايل , و يتم لصقها بشكل مباشر على صدر المريض . يتم إرسال إشارة القلب إلى محطة مراقبة خاصة , حيث تتم مراقبتها و تحديد موقع المريض بواسطة نظام الـ GPS بهدف تأمين سهولة الوصول إلى المريض عند تعرضه لأزمة قلبية .

3- LifeShirt :

تم تطويره من قبل VivoMetrics Inc , و تم اختباره من قبل القوات الجوية الأمريكية بهدف مراقبة العديد من البارامترات الحيوية الخاصة بالعاملين في الجيش الأمريكي مع إمكانية تحديد مواقعهم بواسطة نظام الـ GPS .






إن الـ LifeShirt خفيف الوزن و قابل للغسل , و يستخدم حساسات مدمجة embedded sensors تلتقط و باستمرار أكثر من 30 إشارة كالإشارات الخاصة بجهاز التنفس و وظائف القلب و غيرها من الإشارات الحيوية الهامة .

4-V-TAM : 

تم تطويره من قبل TAM-Télésanté , و هو عبارة عن قميص مخصص للعمل ضمن مجال الـ Telemedicine . يحتوي على عدة مصفوفات من الحساسات الخاصة بالتقاط العديد من البارامترات الحيوية كعدد نبضات القلب و معدل التنفس و حرارة الجلد و يقوم بتخزينها و إرسالها إلى الطبيب الذي يملك القدرة على التحدث مع المريض عند الضرورة بواسطة نظام ميكروفون – مكبر صوتي microphone-loudspeaker مدمج مع القميص . و في الحالات الطارئة يمكن بسهولة الوصول إلى المريض بواسطة نظام الـ GPS المدمج أيضاً مع القميص .






يستخدم هذا النظام بشكل أساسي مع كبار السن , حيث يؤمن لهم القدرة على مغادرة المشفى و العودة إلى المنزل مع ضمان استمرار المراقبة الصحية لهم ضمن المنزل . 
من أكثر المستفيدين من هذا النظام هم أصحاب العلل القلبية أو الذين يعانون من أعراض التوهان الزماني المكاني temporal-spatial disorientation كالذين يعانون من مرض الزهايمر Alzheimer's , كما يمكن أن يستفاد منه في مراقبة عدد نبضات القلب عند الرياضيين , كما يمكن أن يستفيد منه أصحاب الأعمال الخطرة كرجال الإطفاء و الجنود في ساحات المعارك .

5- Vital Positioning System (VPS) :

تم تطويره من قبل Medical Intelligence , و هو عبارة عن نظام إنذار قلبي محمول يتنبأ بشكل أوتوماتيكي بحدوث نوبات قلبية قبل 8 دقائق من حدوثها . يتصل هذا النظام مع هاتف محمول cell phone مزود بنظام الـ GPS و يقوم بإبلاغ الإسعاف بوجود مريض سيتعرض لأزمة قلبية , كما يبلغ الإسعاف بمكان وجود هذا المريض .

يتكون هذا النظام من اتحاد 3 عناصر أساسية :

- جهاز تخطيط قلب رقمي محمول a digital wireless ECG .
- نظام ذكاء صناعي artificial intelligence .
- نظام اتصالات telecommunications system .

يتوضع جهاز الـ ECG ضمن حزام مرن ملتف حول خصر المريض , كما يوجد ضمن هذا الحزام أيضاً الكترودات خاصة بجهاز الـ ECG و مستقبل GPS صغير و مرسل يقوم بإرسال البيانات إلى جهاز الهاتف المحمول الخاص بالمريض بمدى يصل إلى 90 متر . بالإضافة إلى إمكانية تحديد موقع المريض , يمكن للطبيب مراقبة المؤشرات الحيوية الخاصة بالمريض بشكل مستمر و التحدث إليه وقت الحاجة بواسطة ميكروفون خاص .

منقول صاحب الموضوع المهندس صالح من ملتقى المهندس العربي


----------



## نورصباح المختار (12 سبتمبر 2008)

المقال جميل ,جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فتنة الروح (12 سبتمبر 2008)

نورصباح المختار قال:


> المقال جميل ,جزاك الله كل خير


 

الله يعطيك العافيه شكرآ على حضورك ودعمك ياباش مهندس


----------



## نورصباح المختار (13 سبتمبر 2008)

فتنة الروح قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه شكرآ على حضورك ودعمك ياباش مهندس


كلك ذوق بس انا لسة طالبة :70:


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

نورصباح المختار قال:


> كلك ذوق بس انا لسة طالبة :70:


 


عقبال التخرج وبرضو ياباش مهندسه انشاء الله واي خدمه انا مستعد يانور


----------



## الق (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## tdm (14 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيكي العافية يافتنة


----------



## نورصباح المختار (14 سبتمبر 2008)

فتنة الروح قال:


> عقبال التخرج وبرضو ياباش مهندسه انشاء الله واي خدمه انا مستعد يانور


شكرا لك والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذه المقالة 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## م التحبو (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا فتنة الروح على المعلومات القيمية بس ياريت اى احد عنده مزيد من المعلومات او مراجع عن هذا الموضوع ياريت يفيدنا


----------



## فتنة الروح (14 سبتمبر 2008)

م التحبو قال:


> شكرا فتنة الروح على المعلومات القيمية بس ياريت اى احد عنده مزيد من المعلومات او مراجع عن هذا الموضوع ياريت يفيدنا


 


ابشر بالخير ياباش مهندس


----------



## ahmed ezzat (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ومساهمة جيدة من مهندسة المستقل


----------



## bu3mmar (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جدا وبعد اذنك رح انقل في احدى المواقع طبعا مع حق النشر


----------



## رؤى محسن (17 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة الله يوفقك لتزويدنا بالكثيرمن المعلومات.


----------

